# S.E.R.E. - Smoked a Tree Rat!



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Went outside with my Pocket Predator S.E.R.E plinking bottle caps this afternoon at 10m. Was tagging between 7-8/10 shooting 3/4 butter with 5/8 marbles. Went inside for a drink and sat around for a few mins on the computer. Came back out and this guy was about 20m off from my porch and ran up the nearest tree in the row. He forked upside down & froze as I closed to about 10m off, and cut loose with one shot just behind the ear. Lights out & into the freezer! He was so instantly taken out it took about 5 seconds for him to let go of the tree and drop. Im happy as these guys are getting to be a real nuisance and it's been too hot lately to take any out!

Hope your day went better than his!

Be safe guys!
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh man nice shot! Marbles are awesome aren't they?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Oh man nice shot! Marbles are awesome aren't they?


Thanks man! & yea 5/8 cat eye did the job! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Great shooting


Thanks Mr. Tag!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey Bushtopchef, did you make gravy and eggs with brains? 
Tree rat...haha...
Good clean kill. I have been missing squirrel gravy.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice shot Chef.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Nice shot Chef.


Thanks Dave!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Dang Ill hage to try that thanks Pat!


MakoPat said:


> Hey Bushtopchef, did you make gravy and eggs with brains?
> Tree rat...haha...
> Good clean kill. I have been missing squirrel gravy.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Whoopee! Great shot!

Now please explain "3/4 butter".

Thanks


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you! 3/4 butter is another way of say 3/4 full draw (butterfly style) with a floatig anchor point. A very powerful style for hunting! 


THWACK! said:


> Whoopee! Great shot!
> 
> Now please explain "3/4 butter".
> 
> Thanks


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> Thank you! 3/4 butter is another way of say 3/4 full draw (butterfly style) with a floatig anchor point. A very powerful style for hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. Now I'm edumumcated.

; )


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha glad to help! 


THWACK! said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! 3/4 butter is another way of say 3/4 full draw (butterfly style) with a floatig anchor point. A very powerful style for hunting!
> ...


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great shot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great replies


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Great replies


Ill take em haha.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Mmm Good eatin....


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks man 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Rok Makovec (Oct 22, 2018)

Nice clean shot.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Rok Makovec said:


> Nice clean shot.


Thanks man he took the news hard lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

BushpotChef said:


> Went outside with my Pocket Predator S.E.R.E plinking bottle caps this afternoon at 10m. Was tagging between 7-8/10 shooting 3/4 butter with 5/8 marbles. Went inside for a drink and sat around for a few mins on the computer. Came back out and this guy was about 20m off from my porch and ran up the nearest tree in the row. He forked upside down & froze as I closed to about 10m off, and cut loose with one shot just behind the ear. Lights out & into the freezer! He was so instantly taken out it took about 5 seconds for him to let go of the tree and drop. Im happy as these guys are getting to be a real nuisance and it's been too hot lately to take any out!
> 
> Hope your day went better than his!
> 
> ...


nice shot.you all got black squirrels,we got greys down here,actually hit one of em with Joeys SPFS,unfortunatly the dogs got him when he hit the ground and played tug of war with it,then tore up the pieces.no squirell gravy...&#8230;...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Went outside with my Pocket Predator S.E.R.E plinking bottle caps this afternoon at 10m. Was tagging between 7-8/10 shooting 3/4 butter with 5/8 marbles. Went inside for a drink and sat around for a few mins on the computer. Came back out and this guy was about 20m off from my porch and ran up the nearest tree in the row. He forked upside down & froze as I closed to about 10m off, and cut loose with one shot just behind the ear. Lights out & into the freezer! He was so instantly taken out it took about 5 seconds for him to let go of the tree and drop. Im happy as these guys are getting to be a real nuisance and it's been too hot lately to take any out!
> ...


Yeah theres a ton around here, Ivr actually got a little story im gonna post about how tough they can be. Thanks for havin a look! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

